# Neues Altitude 2019 ?



## MadeInGermany (16. Juli 2018)

Moin zusammen.

Heute hab ich eine über einen Social Media Kanal die Info bekommen, dass für 2019 ein neues Altitude kommt. Details kann man auf der Rocky Mountain Webseite nachsehen.

Allzu viele Änderungen, außer neuer Farbe, konnte ich im Vergleich mit dem 2018er Model irgendwie nicht feststellen, denn Geo, Federwege etc. sind m.M.n. gleich.
Aber eventuell hat ja hier jemand mehr Infos und kann diese hier mitteilen.

Nach wie vor finde ich allerdings, dass das Altitude eine top Alternative zum Slayer ist, welches vielen to much ist.


----------



## BikeAction (16. Juli 2018)

Das hast du genau richtig gesehen. Die Rahmengeometrie bleibt erhalten, es gibt eine neue Farbe und ein Update der Komponenten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MadeInGermany (16. Juli 2018)

Super schnelle Antwort.......top.

Wurde gegenüber dem 2018er Rahmen etwas verändert? (Zugführung, Carbon Gewebe, Materialstärke, Lager o.ä.?)


----------



## BikeAction (16. Juli 2018)

Nein, der Rahmen ist unverändert.


----------



## Dreamworks (16. Juli 2018)

Farbe am Altitude naja der Rahmen ist okay löst bei mir aber nicht so den haben will Faktor aus wie der Vorgänger. Wenn man den Hauptrahmen aber nimmt und das viele gelb an der Gabel und Felgen weg macht könnte es ganz hübsch werden.
Die Alu Version gefällt mir farblich leider gar nicht!

Richtig geil finde ich das neue Element in Orange / Schwarz was auf jeden Fall auf der Liste ist und nun mit dem Instinct BC einen Kampf führen wird. Eins davon wird mein erstes Plastik Bike werden trotz aller Alu Überzeugung


----------



## fugazi (2. August 2018)

Die Ausstattung vom 2019 er Altitude C 90 ist der Hammer! Love Shimano!


----------



## trailterror (18. Oktober 2018)

Rahmen hat aufm Papier mit die beste Geo auf dem Markt...(ist natürlich subjektiv)

Wird RM auch in zukunft an Pressfit festhalten oder steht evtl ein wechsel auf BSA im raum? Wäre super...

Wie würd sich das Bike in der high einstellung, evtl mit ner 170er gabel, und 26'' fahren?

Stelle mir das gerad verheissungsvoll vor


----------



## na!To (19. Oktober 2018)

What? 26"? Why? Das ist doch Schwachsinn.


----------



## trailterror (20. Oktober 2018)

Ganz einfach: weil mir persönlich diese grösse nach wie vor am besten gefällt...


----------



## Dreamworks (20. Oktober 2018)

na!To schrieb:


> What? 26"? Why? Das ist doch Schwachsinn.


----------



## sircube (17. Dezember 2018)

Warum kommt das c90 denn jetzt erst im Februar? Angekündigt war es doch für November.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

